# All Digests for Newsletter 2997



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 5, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Transition from knit/purl
A different kind of knitting book
Lykke and Knitters Pride cords
Attaching lace edging to a shawl
again,,,,question about Goldwing sweater
Premier Yarns
Georgia Farrell Trapezium wrap
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

How a sock should fit
Cast ons you should know
Little girls pinafore K
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

My recent makes (K)
Sampler Afghan
Newest Afghan
Today I finished finished ????
One more Louise Crowthers doll
Wondering if yellow with white on - JP
10 Stitch scrap blanket (TC)
Border on Motherâs Roses - JP
Tiny Easter Bunny
Joseph Cardigan
Dixie Charm Shawl
Chicken & egg K
Wee Peanut
Front loader boys hat
A few projects that I forgot to show you
Teddy Bear Bibs
Granny Square blankets
Sox cuffs and leg progress.....
*Machine Knitting*

Trying out something new
Using up odds and trying out random stripes
I've been playing
Knitting Cotton
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Request for prayer for DH
People actually buy this for that money????
kk's Rainy Day Rib Ticklers
Thank you
Montana Monday Mutterings
What Does This Train Sign Mean?
Insults , when coated with humour and wit,
Good afternoon Monday Fun
Dumb question (K)
Thanks to Jimmy Bean
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

A shawl for sale #5 (supporting Ukrainian refugees in Poland)
Bundle of One Knitting Project Bag and one Baby Cardigan Knitting Pattern
Need 3 Skeins of TLC Cotton Plus Color 3645 Mint
Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted Lilac Ridge
Spring/Bunny Cardigan For Sale
Children's Knitting is Sold!
Sunbeam Aran Knitting Wool For Sale
*Links and Resources*

Ranunculus Pullover for Women, 34 1/4" to 66 1/4" (K)
Pretty Blooms Baby Blanket and Hat, Newborn (K)
Shell Blanket (K)
Knit -- Little Ridges Baby Blanket
Mandala Blanket CAL (C)
Pink Wildflowers Sweater for Women, 38" to 60.5" (K)
Textured Baby Blanket in Pastel (C)
Correction to Roxanne Richardson Reversible Cable Link
*Pattern Requests*

Hairpin Lace Patterns
*Other Crafts*

Cricut - Beach House
Cricut - Bunny Bungalow Luminary.
Messy glue


----------

